# Custom made tearaway labels



## iMan (Jan 15, 2008)

Like many of you, I plan to relabel my shirts with a printed tag instead of sewn in. I will be getting my American Apparel shirts for TSC but they wont sell me the shirts w/o the labels so I can print them in. So I came up with an idea of having them replace the current AA labels with tear aways so they can legally sell them to me. I will then print the labels once I get them... the only problem is that I dont know where to get tearaways I will be sending them. Any ideas?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Honestly, that sounds like more trouble than it's worth, IMO.

You're going to buy labels, spend money to have them sewn in, only to remove them and print inside the shirt.

You'd be better off trying to remove the AA label yourself. I read a post recently where someone said they cut the AA label really close to the thread, then use a weeding tool that's used to weed vinyl to remove the remaining label.

You could also find someone locally to remove your labels. It would be better than paying for tear-aways that you don't need.


----------



## guest29928 (Mar 30, 2008)

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> Honestly, that sounds like more trouble than it's worth, IMO.
> 
> You're going to buy labels, spend money to have them sewn in, only to remove them and print inside the shirt.
> 
> ...


Totally agree. You can have a sew house, or just a regular seamstress, unsew the seam, remove the label, and re-sew the seam for a minimal price. Probably less cost, less effort, and less time than purchasing tear-aways and having them sewn in to replace the AA label.

It would take awhile to have labels printed, shipped to AA, and the shirts labeled. And it's wasted time and money since you will just be removing them anyway.


----------



## onesielady (May 1, 2008)

I have seen many shirts (very brand names too) with the labels simply cut out really close to the seams and then have the shirts printed inside. This would not cost you anything as it can be done by yourself - all you would probably need is a really good pair of scissors.


----------



## 3mrhythm (Apr 27, 2008)

is it legal to re-label? (im a newb)


----------



## funkygator2 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes. I had the same question once. Check out this site:Labeling and Relabeling: Add Your Own Label To Your Clothing Designs

Hope this helps.


----------



## guest29928 (Mar 30, 2008)

3mrhythm said:


> is it legal to re-label? (im a newb)


Yes you can re-label. You must leave a care label in most cases. It can be the original care label, or your own. Here is a link to a site with information to answer questions about care labeling.

Textile, Wool, Fur, Apparel and Leather Matters


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

onesielady said:


> I have seen many shirts (very brand names too) with the labels simply cut out really close to the seams and then have the shirts printed inside. This would not cost you anything as it can be done by yourself - all you would probably need is a really good pair of scissors.


Agree with everyone. Do it yourself. I use a $3 seam ripper from the local sewing store. It's U shaped with the bottom of the U being a razor sharp blade. The top of the U serves to protect the shirt from being cut.One swipe with this and you can't even tell a label was there. I replace it once a month or so after it gets dull. My $3 relabeling solution.


----------

